# TBT People's Choice Awards 2018! [Voting Closed]



## Jacob (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!


_*My name is Jacob, and I will be hosting the Bell Tree People's Choice Awards for my third year, this year!_​
This is really simple, each category is based on different aspects of a TBT member, and your job is to show your appreciation to the most qualified member for each category, in your opinion. *Send all of your votes to me in a PM.*
*You may send 1 vote in for each category. You do not need to send in votes for every category, but as many as you can think of.
You can vote for a Staff Member, Sage Member, or Regular Member for any award. 

Voting is open, and will end on *December 23rd*! Results will go up ideally on New Years/January 1st, any votes sent after the voting period will not be counted.
Edit: Voting Closed!



Spoiler:  2018 Note



1. Because activity on the forums has declined over the years, I am taking away some categories. This should make it easier to vote without picking a random name that has won in the past, possibly. I am sorry if I take away a category that you could be a good contender for! They will return in future years :-}

2. Unfortunately, last year's banners (The prizes for the winners) have not been created yet, I am still working on getting those, but I take responsibility and I will be releasing those early as possible (and PMing the winners with their banners). Thank you for everyone's cooperation and understanding.




*Categories:*

-   Member of the Year***
-   Best Newbie***
-   Funniest Member
-   Most Creative Member
-   Best Username
-   Nicest Member
-   Biggest Collector

**The member of the year vote must go to a member who has not won the award previously. The following members are exempt from this year's voting; Laudine, Jeremy, Oblivia, Tina, Jake, Justin, and PaJami.*
**Must have joined in 2018.*

If any of the categories do not receive a sufficient amount of votes, there will be no winner for that category. I will try to avoid this (voting for as many categories as possible is appreciated.)




*Rules and Reminders:*

- Please vote via PM. Any votes posted by any other means will not be counted.
- If my inbox is full, simply wait until I get on again, and I?ll empty it out.
- You can vote for yourself, but only once (and only if you think you absolutely deserve it). If for whatever reason(s) you think you should vote for yourself more than once, send me a PM and we?ll discuss it.
- This isn?t limited just to regular members, so of course you can vote for staff members!
- You don?t have to vote for every category, but it?s preferred if you do.
- You can change your votes after you?ve sent them, but please make a new PM and put something in the title like [CHANGED] (or something that distinguishes that you changed your votes) so I can disregard your old votes.
- Troll votes will not be counted.
- Any other questions, post here.

Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results), 2016, (2016 Results), 2017, 2017 (Results)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

hey its back! yay!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

Ohhhh...this sounds like fun!


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2018)

super hype for the upcoming list of 7 usernames ive never seen in my life


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

It;s unlocked.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 4, 2018)

Yay can't wait to participate!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 4, 2018)

Can some people who joined this year maybe post in this thread and identify themselves please
Because I can't think of anyone

Edit: WAIT I thought of someone but I'm sure other people would still appreciate this


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 4, 2018)

Jacob, you are such a good egg!


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> Can some people who joined this year maybe post in this thread and identify themselves please
> Because I can't think of anyone
> 
> Edit: WAIT I thought of someone but I'm sure other people would still appreciate this



you telling me people joined in 2018!?!?

(seriously though newbies who are u i'm probably forgetting someone)


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

If you can't pick someone for newbie, put Justin. That's what I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				Jacob said:
			
		

> I can't, best newbie has to have joined in 2018 to be eligible



wow ok


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

I wish we had gotten the banners from last year, I got picked for something and didn't get a banner for it...


ANYWAYS that's beside the point, gonna be a fun year this time around.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

This looks like fun. I look forward to seeing who the community chooses for each category and to me being voted best newbie.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 4, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wish we had gotten the banners from last year, I got picked for something and didn't get a banner for it...
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS that's beside the point, gonna be a fun year this time around.



From spoiler in the opening post:
"2. Unfortunately, last year's banners (The prizes for the winners) have not been created yet, I am still working on getting those, but I take responsibility and I will be releasing those early as possible (and PMing the winners with their banners). Thank you for everyone's cooperation and understanding."
I know it's been forever but sounds like you'll get it eventually!


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

can we add a most banned award


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 4, 2018)

This was fun, thanks for doing this! 

I was very certain of my votes for Creative Member and Biggest Collector, the rest I had to look a bit for cause I'm bad at remembering usernames haha.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm humored that most mature member was one of the gutted categories


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm humored that most mature member was one of the gutted categories



Let's be honest nobody's mature around here


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 4, 2018)

katezilla said:


> can we add a most banned award



finally, I get to win something here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2018)

I already casted my vote. I’m not going to tell ya who I voted for, because that is like telling someone what presents they got for Christmas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> From spoiler in the opening post:
> "2. Unfortunately, last year's banners (The prizes for the winners) have not been created yet, I am still working on getting those, but I take responsibility and I will be releasing those early as possible (and PMing the winners with their banners). Thank you for everyone's cooperation and understanding."
> I know it's been forever but sounds like you'll get it eventually!



I didn't see that, thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

This sounds fun!


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2018)

real toss up for best username here


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2018)

I was just thinking about this the other day wondering if it would come back  I'm glad it's back even though the forums have died down over the last year.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Okay but I want to avenge Toadsworthy


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm humored that most mature member was one of the gutted categories



I am too, but I'm humoured that Most Missed is also gone since basically everyone has left


----------



## cornimer (Dec 4, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay but I want to avenge Toadsworthy



#Justice4Toads2k18


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 4, 2018)

ackackack toads sorry for my behavior in last years thread


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

gyro said:


> real toss up for best username here



"ForniteLover" - Normie Trash

"Belltreeforumseatpoo" - Too kinky for modern TV

Here are my picks:














Y'all could search for people by clicking here.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> #Justice4Toads2k18



#Justice4Toads2k18

He will win that signature award


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2018)

my friend said there should be a new category for Champion of Gardening Week....


----------



## cornimer (Dec 4, 2018)

King Dorado said:


> my friend said there should be a new category for Champion of Gardening Week....



Does your friend like dorados


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2018)

Also Jacob, does the rule still apply that you can't vote for someone who has already won that category before?


----------



## Jacob (Dec 4, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> Also Jacob, does the rule still apply that you can't vote for someone who has already won that category before?



That rule only applies to Member of the Year. Other awards can be handed out to the same person over consecutive years, and a singular member can win multiple events.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> Does your friend like dorados



maybe...


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

Jacob said:


> That rule only applies to Member of the Year. Other awards can be handed out to the same person over consecutive years, and a singular member can win multiple events.



What about who hasn't won at all like me?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 4, 2018)

Jacob said:


> That rule only applies to Member of the Year. Other awards can be handed out to the same person over consecutive years, and a singular member can win multiple events.



Ohh right, awesome. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm throwing my hat in the ring again this year for most creative! My poems are fire as you can see in my thread in the museum thread 

Also I would say a truly great collector is also quite gifted in how they display that collection... and
<---- this line up is fire if I do say so myself


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> I'm throwing my hat in the ring again this year for most creative! My poems are fire as you can see in my thread in the museum thread
> 
> Also I would say a truly great collector is also quite gifted in how they display that collection... and
> <---- this line up is fire if I do say so myself



Yeah but can you burp your ABC's like mwa? c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 4, 2018)

Temptations said:


> Yeah but can you burp your ABC's like mwa? c:



I think i would puke if I tried that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 4, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Also I would say a truly great collector is also quite gifted in how they display that collection... and
> <---- this line up is fire if I do say so myself



no, those are candies and feathers. not mote of flames


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> I think i would puke if I tried that



I can do that therefore I shall be placing my hat for creativity aswell.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2018)

This looks like fun!  For some reason I never saw these threads before.  I don’t know why.  Maybe I just missed them, lmao.  Sent my votes in.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 4, 2018)

Temptations said:


> I can do that therefore I shall be placing my hat for creativity aswell.



but you don't show it on the forums


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> but you don't show it on the forums



Shall I make a video and post it here to prove my craft?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok but for real I'm mad that the Most Active category isn't a thing this year.  I deserve that title and you know it lol.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok but for real I'm mad that the Most Active category isn't a thing this year.  I deserve that title and you know it lol.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2018)

Temptations said:


> "ForniteLover" - Normie Trash
> 
> "Belltreeforumseatpoo" - Too kinky for modern TV
> 
> ...



hey can you take a look at this globe and show me where exactly i asked


----------



## Thunder (Dec 4, 2018)

whats the over/under on posts suggesting awards for things they think they'll win


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

gyro said:


> hey can you take a look at this globe and show me where exactly i asked



Hey, can you look at my face and tell me where exactly I cared if you asked.


----------



## seliph (Dec 4, 2018)

Thunder said:


> whats the over/under on posts suggesting awards for things they think they'll win



i would like to suggest barred from winning for life 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temptations said:


> Hey, can you look at my face and tell me where exactly I cared if you asked.



right in your left eyeball


----------



## Antonio (Dec 4, 2018)

Thunder said:


> whats the over/under on posts suggesting awards for things they think they'll win



It's not about winning, it's about the thrill one gets thinking they might win. That is the true prize.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

gyro said:


> hey can you take a look at this globe and show me where exactly i asked



This is one of those posts where you can almost see the sass leaking from it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2018)

Temptations said:


> It's not about winning, it's about the thrill one gets thinking they might win. That is the true prize.



good news for me, because I doubt I'll ever win any of these awards

in fact, I'd be seriously questioning this site if I ever did

no thrills means no disappointment after


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Wait I can hear something...
*gasp* I think the best newbie award is calling me UWU


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wait I can hear something...
> *gasp* I think the best newbie award is calling me UWU



Solid argument.  I’d vote for him


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2018)

sorry, but clearly the best newbie award should go to tsukasa

very first to join this year, made 2 posts just about wanting a hair bow, and then up and left this site in the span of less than a day before they could be roped into any forum drama or whatever other nonsense

truly someone we should all aspire to


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 5, 2018)

oh this is very cool but couldn"t you just vote for yourself?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but clearly the best newbie award should go to tsukasa
> 
> very first to join this year, made 2 posts just about wanting a hair bow, and then up and left this site in the span of less than a day before they could be roped into any forum drama or whatever other nonsense
> 
> truly someone we should all aspire to



Where did you even find this person wtf


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 5, 2018)

i already submitted my votes XD i had nobody to put in a few so i just skipped them


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but clearly the best newbie award should go to tsukasa
> 
> very first to join this year, made 2 posts just about wanting a hair bow, and then up and left this site in the span of less than a day before they could be roped into any forum drama or whatever other nonsense
> 
> truly someone we should all aspire to



This person is goals ahahahahah


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok but for real I'm mad that the Most Active category isn't a thing this year.  I deserve that title and you know it lol.



When I thought about who might be getting a lot of votes, you were one of the first people I thought about. Being active pays off regardless.


----------



## seliph (Dec 5, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but clearly the best newbie award should go to tsukasa
> 
> very first to join this year, made 2 posts just about wanting a hair bow, and then up and left this site in the span of less than a day before they could be roped into any forum drama or whatever other nonsense
> 
> truly someone we should all aspire to



honestly can we please like make a pact to all vote for them


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> When I thought about who might be getting a lot of votes, you were one of the first people I thought about. Being active pays off regardless.



I beg you pardon...

Also yeah that tsukasa person lmao yes if I remember to vote.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 5, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> finally, I get to win something here



Oh no id definitely win


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Where did you even find this person wtf



sorted the member list by join date and then jumped a ton of pages at a time


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 5, 2018)

gyro said:


> super hype for the upcoming list of 7 usernames ive never seen in my life




if this aint the truth LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> Wait I can hear something...
> *gasp* I think the best newbie award is calling me UWU



disqualified for using "uwu" in 2018


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Dec 5, 2018)

This sounds like fun. Now deciding who to vote for...


----------



## cornimer (Dec 5, 2018)

ILikeFroakies said:


> .



Omk can I change my vote for best username


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I beg you pardon...



You too


----------



## Chicha (Dec 5, 2018)

Good luck to everyone! It's a shame the other categories are gone but it can't be helped. Next year will be more active.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 6, 2018)

#Justice4Toads2k18


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

gyro said:


> honestly can we please like make a pact to all vote for them



Sure


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2018)

honestly, it's not happening I know... but i want funniest member.

......what? My mom thinks my jokes are awesome!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm campaigning for the most _awesome_ newbie...Don't worry, I haven't heard of me either.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 6, 2018)

gyro said:


> anyway here's a fresh wholesome page


Let's vote Jambette for member of the year who is with me
She had the biggest impact of anyone on the site this year


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> Let's vote Jambette for member of the year who is with me
> She had the biggest impact of anyone on the site this year



there is a member named jambette so technically she can win...........


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 7, 2018)

I never won one of these before every year I have been here. For one thing I’m very inactive because there is nothing of interest I would like to post about, and I’m not keen on joining threads that contain serious posting (Like the flame wars and stuff. But I guess that’s a good thing?)

I’d like to win one, but I doubt this year I will.

And by threads that contain serious posting, this is one of them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2018)

I remember that in my first year on this forum, I won an award at the TBT People’s Choice Awards for Biggest Animal Crosser. I wish I can win again, but I am respective of others’ choices so I’m not going to tell others who to vote for.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

So this must be the 10th annual TBT People’s Choice Awards (the 8th one from TBT 2.0). And it had three hosts the whole time.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> #Justice4Toads2k18



holy crap yesssss

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I win most creative, everyone on the forums gets 1 free poem


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2018)

People needing ideas for newbie, wild town made a new guide for collectibles and I appreciate the heck out of that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> People needing ideas for newbie, wild town made a new guide for collectibles and I appreciate the heck out of that



He's a good lil dude for sure.


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> holy crap yesssss
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If I win most creative, everyone on the forums gets 1 free poem



sorry toad i don't vote for bribers


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2018)

gyro said:


> sorry toad i don't vote for bribers



Its not a bribe, but more of a celebration... or campaign... or social justice

- - - Post Merge - - -

just because no one else campaigns, doesn't mean its bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also wouldn't bribing for votes be a pretty creative idea :thinking:?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 10, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Its not a bribe, but more of a celebration... or campaign... or social justice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ill vote for you if you give me 6,557 TBT 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey guys please elect me for biggest dumb***


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Also wouldn't bribing for votes be a pretty creative idea :thinking:?



I think it should be pretty obvious how that turns out based on the last fair *cough cough*


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think it should be pretty obvious how that turns out based on the last fair *cough cough*



Holy SHHHHHH
lolololol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> Omk can I change my vote for best username



yes change it to me hehe


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

Someone asked the newbies to post in this thread. So here I am.

Honestly I wish I had joined much earlier, there are so many cool collectibles I missed out on.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2018)

I also have a Worst Member Award for someone. The winner of that award gets...a golden raspberry collectible!

Fortunately, nobody on this site gets it. You’re all excused. Besides, it’s more of a joke than something serious.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

I feel like there should be a frequent poster catagory or someone who spends alot of time on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> I feel like there should be a frequent poster catagory or someone who spends alot of time on here.



There have been most active user, think I won it once or twice lol


----------



## Jacob (Dec 17, 2018)

I just want to bump this and remind people to send in votes if they haven't, voting closes in 6 days!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 17, 2018)

Jacob if you need help making the banners for winners this year let me know... I discorded you an example, but its ok if it looks like crap to you lol. Just trying to help out


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't care if you vote me for creative anymore, but y'all go vote for vanessa for member of the year if you stumped.... that saint gave me her christmas candy and now I'm crying


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 23, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, those are candies and feathers. not mote of flames



<<<< just saying, if you haven't voted yet:]


----------



## Jacob (Dec 23, 2018)

Please send in all your votes by the end of today!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 26, 2018)

Man, I missed voting! I didn't even know this was going on...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

lol, whoops. forum christmas event, irl christmas stuffs, and games stuffs made this actually slip my mind

well not like I had much I'd of been voting on in the first place


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 27, 2018)

OH NOOOOO I should have voted Vanessa smh


----------

